# Very confused....more hopeless



## Brokenheartedgirl (Mar 6, 2013)

I have been married 9 yrs and have had sex with my husband 8 times... He said I am asking too much. 8 times in 9 years.... In would do cartwheels for once a month..... Smh


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow sorry to read this...

Can you give us more details?

Any medical reasons..etc??


----------



## Brokenheartedgirl (Mar 6, 2013)

No medical reasons but just got informed of some things that hit me like a ton of bricks.... No affair....something I am not ready to even accept.....MAJOR DENIAL!


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

He's gay?


----------



## Emad36 (Feb 25, 2013)

Do you have kids?


----------



## Rakkasan (Mar 4, 2013)

Wow, and I thought I was in a bad shape. If there is no kids then you need to leave. It will only get worse.


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

CanadianGuy said:


> He's gay?


That is my guess.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

CanadianGuy said:


> He's gay?


That would be my guess too.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

Give us a little more background. How was he before you were married? 

If he is gay, as some people here suggested, then I hate to say it, but there's just not much hope for a sex-filled marriage here.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

He might have been molested or had some other bad experience growing up that makes him uncomfortable with sex.


----------

